# ردا على تمزيق الإنجيل: احمد الطيبي يمزق صورة كهانا ويدوسها باقدامه



## ++ كيرلس ++ (23 يوليو 2012)

*ردا على تمزيق الإنجيل: احمد الطيبي يمزق صورة كهانا ويدوسها باقدامه

بيت لحم- معا- رد عضو الكنيست العربي احمد الطيبي على قيام عضو الكنيست المتطرف بن آري قبل أيام على تمزيق الإنجيل وقذفه في سلة المهملة بطريقة أثارت غضب اليمين اليهودي المتطرف.

اختار الطيبي منصة الكنيست التي اعتلاها يوم أمس الأربعاء ليرد من فوقها على أعضاء اليمين المتطرف عموما وبن اري على وجه الخصوص.

وقال احمد الطيبي في كلمته التي بثها اليوم الخميس موقع يوتيوب عبر فلم مصور مخاطبا رئيس وأعضاء الكنيست بان شخصا ما أقدم على تمزيق كتاب العهد الجديد "الانجيل" الذي تلقاه عبر صندوق البريد مثل جميع اعضاء الكنيست.

وأضاف الطيبي "سبق وتلقيت أكثر من مرة كتاب "التناخ" المقدس ولم يخطر ببالي تمزيقه كونه مقدسا لكن بن اري مزق الإنجيل.

وتساءل الطيبي "من أين احضر بن اري هذه الايدولوجيا المتطرفة؟ من اين جاء بها هذا الكهاني؟ "نسبة لمئير كاهنا" وهنا اخرج الطيبي صورة كهانا ومزقها وألقاها على الأرض وداسها بقدمه.

وأثار رد الطيبي غضب بن اري والكثير من أعضاء الكنيست من كتل اليمين والمتدينين الذين تهجموا على الطيبي فبادرهم برد اشد وأقسى واصفا بن اري بـ"الزبالة" مثل كهانا وانه يخجل حتى حديقة الحيوان.

[YOUTUBE]CP4EZ0siFiI[/YOUTUBE]*

*المصدر: هنا

الخبر الأصلي: عضو كنيست يمزق الانجيل ويلقي به في سلة النفايات*


----------



## هالة الحب (23 يوليو 2012)

هل تمزيق الانجيل اكبر من بيع يسوع وتسليمه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## holiness (23 يوليو 2012)

لا جديد من اليهود ان يهينوا مقدسات الاخريين ... قبل فترة ايضا عملوا فيلم يهين شخصية المسيح 

و انا احيي هذا النائب الشجاع لان ما فعله لم يفعله اي مسيحي 

مع الاسف


----------



## V mary (23 يوليو 2012)

*لكن الرد بالإساءة ليست طبعا 
فنحن لابد من التحلي بأخلاق عالية
فنحن لسنا من هذا العالم
وايضا اشكر كل من يتضامننون مع قضاينا​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (23 يوليو 2012)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *ردا على تمزيق الإنجيل: احمد الطيبي يمزق صورة كهانا ويدوسها باقدامه*
> 
> *بيت لحم- معا- رد عضو الكنيست العربي احمد الطيبي على قيام عضو الكنيست المتطرف بن آري قبل أيام على تمزيق الإنجيل وقذفه في سلة المهملة بطريقة أثارت غضب اليمين اليهودي المتطرف.*
> 
> ...


*والله الراجل دا شجاع يعنى فى وسط الكنيست وعمل كدا ومخافش من المتشددين انهم يغتالوه او يضربوه !!!*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 يوليو 2012)

ماذا لو تم تمزيق احد الكتب المقدسة لدين اخر ماذا كان سوف يحدث كانت الدنيا انقلبت ربنا موجود


----------



## holiness (23 يوليو 2012)

علينا كمسيحين ان نغير مواقفنا قليلا ... 
فعندما احد يمزق او يحرق اي كتاب اسلامي يحسبون الف حساب و حراسات مشددة و ..الخ 
ولكن لان العالم تعود على سكوت المسيحيين فاخذوا يتطاولون علينا يوميا


----------



## Coptic Man (23 يوليو 2012)

رااااااااااااااجل هذا ادق وصف له​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يوليو 2012)

*مش فاهمة بصراحة المنطق فى الموضوع .. هل قيمة الانجيل من قيمة صورة ؟؟ يعنى نظام واحدة بواحدة .. واحد يقطع انجيل يبقى المقابل تقطيع صورة ؟؟ 

و هل المعاملة العين بالعين و السن بالسن ؟؟ و ياريتها بقت و البادى أظلم .. دة حتى الرد ضعيف جدًا ..*


----------



## antonius (24 يوليو 2012)

بعد اعادة التفكير, توصّلت الى ان رايي الاول لم يكن صواباً..و عليه تم تحرير هذه المشاركة.


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 يوليو 2012)

هو مزق الصوره لان هذا اقسى شئ يقدر يسوي بهم
نحن مانمزق كتب اهل الكتاب مهما حصل وصار
ولو كنا نقدر كنا مزقنا الانجيل ايام حرقو ومزقو القران المسيحين المتطرفين.. عموما زين يسوي فيهم


----------



## The Antiochian (24 يوليو 2012)

> نحن مانمزق كتب اهل الكتاب مهما حصل وصار
> ولو كنا نقدر كنا مزقنا الانجيل ايام حرقو ومزقو القران المسيحين المتطرفين..



*هل تريدين فتاوى بالجملة لجواز مسح المؤخرة بصفحات الكتاب المقدس (بالإضافة لكتب الفلسفة) ؟؟؟؟؟؟
لا أدري من أي منطق تجملون الإسلام .
هذا الشخص راقي وجميل في تصرفه لكن لأنه صاحب ضمير ووطنية وليس لأن الإسلام هو السبب
*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 يوليو 2012)

مافي تجميل ولا شئ ولكن هو ذا الواقع
من عمر الدنيا وكتابنا يحرق ويتمزق
هل ردينا بمزق كتب اهل الكتاب؟
رسولنا ترسم بطريقه مقززه هل رسمنا المسيح بطريقه مقززه؟
الجواب لا وانا ممكن اسدح لك فتاوي كثيره تحرم مزق كتبكم
ليش معترض حضرتك؟ وبعدين نعم اريد اسدحهم لي


----------



## The Antiochian (24 يوليو 2012)

*أقول لك يا بنت الناس جواز مسح المؤخرة بالكتاب المقدس لدى فتاوى شيوخ الإسلام وتقولين لم نمزق !!
لم ترسموا المسيح لأن المسيح رسول عندكم لكن كم استهزأتم بمقدساتنا التي لا تشملكم !!!؟؟؟
عندما يتمسكن المسلم أشعر بالمغص
ماذا تقصدين بقولك "اسدحهم" ؟؟
*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (24 يوليو 2012)

*اليهود هم أشد الناس كرها للمسيحيين *

*لكن أنتم تجهلون هذه المعلومة للأسف *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 يوليو 2012)

سلامتك من المغص مين دي اللي تتمسكن انا هيفا والاجر على الله ما اتمسكنش عند حدد
انت اللي مأثره عليك احداث سوريا وكل غضبك تطلعو علينا

تمزيق تمسيح حرق كلو وااااحد اللي يعمل ده حيعمل دا

ا
 اسدح يعني اعرض .. لايكون فكرتها شتيمه؟


----------



## فادي الكلداني (24 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> سلامتك من المغص مين دي اللي تتمسكن انا هيفا والاجر على الله ما اتمسكنش عند حدد
> انت اللي مأثره عليك احداث سوريا وكل غضبك تطلعو علينا
> 
> تمزيق تمسيح حرق كلو وااااحد اللي يعمل ده حيعمل دا
> ...


 

*نحن نقول ...أتسحدح عالسرير ...يعني نام او افرش الشيء ....اتصور الكويتيين هم يكولوها ...أتسدح عالسرير...*

*كافي تسديح اخت هيفاء ....الموقف من الشخص وطني ....لا تخليني افتح مواضيع الاناجيل الي اترمت بالرصاص في العراق والي احترقت تحت صيحات الله واكبر ......اعرف...هم كانوا متطرفين ...لكن لهم من الرخص لارتكاب مثل هذه الامور الكثير ...فتبقى المشكلة في من هو الصح ومن هو الخطأ في اطلاقها...*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 يوليو 2012)

نفسى المعنى اسدح افرش اعرض ماكو فرق من جنوني اني اكلم واحد سوري واقول له اسدح هههههه والله كنت ناسيه انه سوري


> عرف...هم كانوا متطرفين ...لكن لهم من الرخص لارتكاب مثل هذه الامور الكثير ...فتبقى المشكلة في من هو الصح ومن هو الخطأ في اطلاقها


...
المتطرفين يرخصون كل شئ لانفسهم اذا رخصو انفسهم في قتل وتفجير وزهق اوراح بريئه عند الله اشد حرمه من اي شئ بيتركون اي شئ اخر؟
انا اتكلم عن اي شخص عادي مسلم والله مافكرنا ولا لدقيقه نهين كتبكم او المسيح لما كان كتابنا يتحرق ويتمزق انا ما قلت شئ ولا مدحت قلت ان الرجل ما مزق كتاب اليهود لان مايجوز يمزقه انطاكي مستقعد لي على وحده الله يهديه


----------



## فادي الكلداني (24 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> نفسى المعنى اسدح افرش اعرض ماكو فرق من جنوني اني اكلم واحد سوري واقول له اسدح هههههه والله كنت ناسيه انه سوري
> ...
> المتطرفين يرخصون كل شئ لانفسهم اذا رخصو انفسهم في قتل وتفجير وزهق اوراح بريئه عند الله اشد حرمه من اي شئ بيتركون اي شئ اخر؟
> انا اتكلم عن اي شخص عادي مسلم والله مافكرنا ولا لدقيقه نهين كتبكم او المسيح لما كان كتابنا يتحرق ويتمزق انا ما قلت شئ ولا مدحت قلت ان الرجل ما مزق كتاب اليهود لان مايجوز يمزقه انطاكي مستقعد لي على وحده الله يهديه


 

هل تعرفين ما يقوله ابن رشد يا هيفاء ....

((اكبر عدو للاسلام ....هو من يكّفر الاخرين))...

المشكلة في ان الشخص المسلم العادي ...عندما يكون في حضرة من هم اقوى منه - ينقلب - ولابد له من ان ينجرف وراء التيار العنصري ....هذا ما نقوله بالضبط - اي ما معناه اذا كانت الاغلبية المسلمة مكفرة للاخرين ومفسرة للدين على هواها - لا يستطيع المسلم البسيط او "المعتدل" مجابهتهم في الكثير من الاحيان - وقد شهدنا هذا الشي بأم اعيننا - ولا اعلم ان كان هذا خوفاً - او مجرد انجراف نحو الخطأ ....لا اجد تفسير له عزيزتي ....

بالراحة يا انطاكي - البنت ما قصدها شي بالتسديح! 

تحياتي


----------



## أَمَة (24 يوليو 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *اليهود هم أشد الناس كرها للمسيحيين *
> 
> *لكن أنتم تجهلون هذه المعلومة للأسف *


 
خليتني ابتسم وانا أقرأ كلامك باللون الأزرق... إنتَ قلت وحكمت أنهم أشد الناس كرها لنا وأننا نجهل.... يا ريت توضح كيف عرفت هذه المعلومة التي نجهلها للأسف.

مش صحيح أبدا يا احمد انهم أشد الناس كرها للمسيحيين، ولكن كلامي لا يعني اننا متوهمين ونظن أنهم يحبون المسيحيين.

هذا موضوع سياسي وسياسة الدول لا تعرف المحبة.


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 يوليو 2012)

أمة قال:


> خليتني ابتسم وانا أقرأ كلامك باللون الأزرق... إنتَ قلت وحكمت أنهم أشد الناس كرها لنا وأننا نجهل.... يا ريت توضح كيف عرفت هذه المعلومة التي نجهلها للأسف.
> 
> مش صحيح أبدا يا احمد انهم أشد الناس كرها للمسيحيين، ولكن كلامي لا يعني اننا متوهمين ونظن أنهم يحبون المسيحيين.
> 
> هذا موضوع سياسي وسياسة الدول لا تعرف المحبة.


*مش عارف اقولك ايه لكن هذا كلام منقول فما رايك !؟*​العنصريّة التلموديّة 
تقوم الديانة اليهوديَّة على التعليم الذي تقبَّله النبيّ موسى من الله، على جبل سيناء، وتناقلته الأجيال ليُصبح تقليدًا مقدَّسًا. وهذا التعليم يمكن تصنيفه، يهوديًّا، تحت شكلين:
1- التوراة الكتابيَّة، وتتألَّف من ثلاثة أقسام: التوراة والأنبياء والكتب. ولكنّ الدقَّة تقتضي حصر التوراة الكتابيَّة في أسفار الشريعة الخمسة: التكوين، الخروج، اللاويِّين، العدد، تثنية الاشتراع.
2-التوراة الشفهيَّة، وتتألَّف من: المشناه، التوستفا، [URL="http://www.christian-guys.net/vb/showthread.php?t=98760"]التلمود [/URL]الفلسطينيّ، التلمود البابليّ، والمدراشيم... وفي نظر علماء الشريعة اليهوديَّة، تبقى التوراة الكتابيَّة غير كافية بحدّ ذاتها لأنّها لا يمكن أن تُفهم إلاّ بعد اللجوء إلى تفاسيرها المحفوظة في التوراة الشفهيّة. سنعرض في ما يلي بعض نصوص "التوراة الشفهيّة" (التي سنرمز إليها من الآن وصاعدًا بلفظ "التلمود") التي تحكم الذهنيّة اليهوديّة، من حيث تفضيلها العرق اليهوديّ على باقي الأعراق والأقوام والأمم. 
تمتلئ تعاليم التلمود، فيما يخصّ السيّد المسيح والكنيسة، بالازدراء والاحتقار. فبحسب التلمود أُعدم السيّد المسيح بحكم من محكمة حاخاميّة بتهمة عبادته للأصنام وتحريض اليهود الآخرين على عبادة الأصنام، واحتقاره السلطة الحاخاميّة. والجدير بالذكر أنّ النصّ التلموديّ المذكور لا يخفي سعادته بمقتل المسيح، حتىّ أنّ هذا النصّ يغفل ذكر الرومانيّين ومسؤوليّتهم عن صلب المسيح. وقد اتّهم التلمود يسوع بالسحر، ويُعتبر اسمه، عند اليهود، شتيمة. فالاسم العبريّ ليسوع "يشو" فُسّر على أنّ حروفه تمثّل الحروف الأولى من ألفاظ اللعنة القائلة: "وليُمحى اسمه وتُمحى ذكراه". وفي الواقع نجد أنّ النصوص التلموديّة مليئة بكراهيّة المسيح وأمّه السيّدة مريم، ولا تخلو من الافتراءات الخبيثة بحقّ مريم وبتوليّتها، ونخجل في هذه المقالة أن نذكر ما قاله اليهود من أوصاف في مريم وابنها. 
نستطيع تقسيم القوانين اليهوديّة الواردة في التلمود قسمين: قانون خاصّ باليهود والمعاملات فيما بينهم، وقانون خاصّ بغير اليهود. فمثلاً، يعتبر الحاخام داود هاليفي أنّه فيما يتعلّق بشخص غير يهوديّ، "على المرء ألاّ يرفع يده لإيذائه، ولكنّه يستطيع أن يؤذيه بطريقة غير مباشرة، كأن يزيل السلّم مثلاً، بعدما يكون غير اليهوديّ قد سقط في هوّة… إذ لا يوجد حظر هنا، لأنّ الأذى لم يُرتكب بصورة مباشرة". وقد صدر كتيّب خاصّ بالجنود الإسرائيليّين المتديّنين كتبه الكولونيل الحاخام أفيدان (1973) يدعو فيها جنوده في أثناء الحرب أو المطاردات "ما دام هناك عدم يقين حول ما إذا كان المدنيّون (العرب) غير قادرين على إيذاء قوّاتنا، فيمكن قتلهم بحسب الهالاخاه، لا بل ينبغي قتلهم (…) ففي الحرب، يُسمح لقوّاتنا وهي تهاجم العدوّ، بل إنّها مأمورة بالهالاخاه، بقتل حتّى المدنيّين الطيّبين، أي المدنيّين الذين يبدون طيّبين في الظاهر". أمّا الهالاخاه فهي مجموعة القوانين والفرائض التي تحدّد السلوك اليهوديّ. وقد وردت وصيّة أخرى، في السياق عينه، على لسان الحاخام شمعون وايزر (1974)، جاء فيها: "أفضل الأغيار (غير اليهود) اقتله، أفضل الأفاعي اسحق نخاعها". ويشهد الكاتب اليهوديّ إسرائيل شاحاك الذي ينتقد هذه العنصريّة بقوّة لحادثة جرت أمامه واعتبرها فضيحة كبرى، فيقول: "لقد كنت شاهدًا على يهوديّ متعصّب لا يسمح باستخدام هاتفه في أحد أيّام السبت، لاستدعاء سيارة إسعاف من أجل شخص غير يهوديّ صودف انهياره في الضاحية التي يسكنها بالقدس". 
أمّا النصوص العباديّة اليهوديّة فمكتظّة باللعنات بحقّ غير اليهود، وبخاصّة المسيحيّون منهم. ففي إحدى صلوات أيّام الأسبوع توجد لعنة خاصّة بالمسيحيّين: "وليفقد المرتدّون كلّ رجاء، وليهلك جميع المسيحيّين على الفور". كرهُ اليهود للمسيحيّين يتجاوز كلّ حدّ، فالقاعدة توجب على اليهوديّ إطلاق اللعنة والبصاق عندما يمرّ بالقرب من كنيسة أو مقبرة لغير اليهود، أو أمام مبنى سكنيّ يقطنه غير اليهود، طالبًا إلى الله أن يدمّره. أمّا مديح غير اليهود فغير مقبول إلاّ إذا كان يتضمّن مديحًا أعظم لليهود. ففي هذا الإطار، قال الكاتب الإسرائيليّ عجنون الذي حاز على جائزة نوبل للآداب بعد أن امتدح الأكاديميّة السويديّة التي تمنح هذه الجائزة: "لا يغرب عن بالي بأنّ مدح الأغيار محظور، ولكن يوجد سبب خاصّ (منحه الجائزة) هنا لمدحي إيّاهم". ​​​إنَّ الكيان الإسرائيليّ قد قام على هذه الإيديولوجيا، ويستمدّ منها أهمّ سلوكياته ومناهجه في قتل غير اليهود، لأنّهم ببساطة مرعبة يعتبرهم دون اليهود في الإنسانيّة. والحقد الصهيونيّ _ الذي استوعب كلّ النصوص والأحكام العنصريّة التلموديّة - تجاه المسيحيّة والمسيحيّين يتجلّى بأبشع صوره في ما يجري حاليًّا في أرض فلسطين، ونحن نكتب ما نكتب وكنيسة المهد في بيت لحم محاصرة وتدكّ بالصواريخ والقنابل، إذ لا يفرّق هذا النظام المستكبر بين شيخ هرم وامرأة وطفل رضيع. 
لقد أتى يسوع الناصريّ من أجل إخراج اليهود من قوقعتهم وانعزالهم، ومن أجل تحريرهم من ذهنيّة القبيلة القائمة على اللحم والدم. لم يرق لقسم من اليهود هذا الأمر فقتلوه. وهؤلاء ما زالوا مستمرّين على العنصريّة ذاتها. هذه هي أخلاقهم، نجّانا الله من أفعالهم.
منقول​​​


----------



## أَمَة (24 يوليو 2012)

تعبت نفسك يا ياسر - مشكور.

يا إما أنت قرأت مشاركتي بسطحية، أو أنك ركزت على كلام وتهاونت بكلام آخر.


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 يوليو 2012)

أمة قال:


> تعبت نفسك يا ياسر - مشكور.
> 
> يا إما أنت قرأت مشاركتي بسطحية، أو أنك ركزت على كلام وتهاونت بكلام آخر.


*ايه دا .. اول مرة حد يفهمنى صح*
*عرفتى منين انى سطحى هههه :t13:*
*دا تاكيد على جملتك*
*"
ولكن كلامي لا يعني اننا متوهمين ونظن أنهم يحبون المسيحيين
"
فهو معلوم للمعظم
لو عندك اضافة .. وتعبى محبة للجميع *​


----------



## أَمَة (24 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *ايه دا .. اول مرة حد يفهمنى صح*
> *عرفتى منين انى سطحى هههه :t13:*
> *دا تاكيد على جملتك*
> *"*
> ...


 
تـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاااااني يا رشدي؟
هو انا قلت انك سطحي؟
هو تعليم اللغة العربي في المدارس دلؤتي تغير و "الحال" بقى "صفة" ؟


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 يوليو 2012)

أمة قال:


> تـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاااااني يا رشدي؟
> هو انا قلت انك سطحي؟
> هو تعليم اللغة العربي في المدارس دلؤتي تغير و "الحال" بقى "صفة" ؟


*وكمان ضليعتون فى اللغتى العربيتو .. بصى بقى **مش لاعب :kap:انا طالع السطوح ههه*
*مش كل الكره يعود لاسباب سياسية ياست*
*الكل .. هناك كره دينى وعرقى وسياسى الخ الخ .. فاى كره ياترى يستحوذ على النسبة الاعم فى الشرق الاوسط ؟ هذا هو السؤال *​


----------



## أَمَة (24 يوليو 2012)

أنا لا أحب السياسة ولا الجدال السياسي ولو ان لي رأي واضح فيها، والسبب أن السياسة لا تعرف المحبة. سبق وقلت هذا الكلام في مشاركتي هذه   #*20* .

نسينا أن كلمة سياسة، و ساس، و سوَّس، و وسواس، مصدرها كلها واحد وكلها تحمل معاني سلبية.  على سبيل المثال: وسوس الشيطان ...... مسكين عنده وسواس...  لذلك خلينا ندع السياسة على جنب.

السؤال عندي ما هو تعريف الكراهية.


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 يوليو 2012)

أمة قال:


> السؤال عندي ما هو تعريف الكراهية.


*عكس المسيحية *​


----------



## أَمَة (24 يوليو 2012)

أنا عارفة انك ذكي 
بس مش هذا كان قصدي...
حاول أكثر


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 يوليو 2012)

أمة قال:


> أنا عارفة انك ذكي
> بس مش هذا كان قصدي...
> حاول أكثر


*حاضر *
الكراهية حالة طبيعية تنتج من عدم قبول جزء من العقل المختص بالمشاعر والاحاسيس إلى بعض العناصر الداخلة إليه عن طريق الأعصاب الدقيقة وذلك نتيجة إلى تأثير العالم الخارجي على الشخص 
مثال : 
هناك اناس يكرهون أشخاص معينين من دون معرفة مسبقة بينهم وذلك عن طريق أنبعاث مادة الريما من جسم الأشخاص وهي مادة تأثر على الأعصاب الدقيقة المنتشرة في جسم الانسان مما يقحم الطفيليات إلى داخل الاعصاب وحملها إلى الجزء من العقل مما يسبب ردة فعل وهي تولد مشاعر النفور وعدم المحبة وهي الكراهية
leasantr​


----------



## أَمَة (24 يوليو 2012)

محبتش اسجل خروج قبل ما رد عليك عشان متفكرش اني اهمل الرد.

مش عارفة من فين جبت الكلام. بس مش مهم مصدره لأن محتواه اهم.
ورأيي فيه هو ان الإنسان يحاول دائما الهروب من مسؤولية أعماله الضارة، وفي هذه الحالة الكراهية هي الضارة. فوجد في لغة العلم منفذا لهذا الهروب واصبحت *مادة الريمة* هي الملامة وسبب الكراهية بين البشر.

ما ذا عن خيار الإنسان بين الخير والشر، وبين المحبة والكراهية وبين المعرفة الجهل.

لعل *مادة الريمة* ناتجة عن نقص هذا العنصر ؟

نهارك سعيد ومبارك
أراك غدا.


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يوليو 2012)

*لم يؤلمنى الفعل ولم يعنيننى رد الفعل فأنا اراها جميعها تصرفات ليست ذات اهميه عندى فقيمة الكتاب اكبر وارقى من مجرد تصرفات ذات ابعاد سياسيه ..*


----------



## My Rock (24 يوليو 2012)

كلمة الله ليس حبر وورق. فليمزقوا الورق وليمحوا الحبر. كلمة الله منهج وحياة ودستور. قيمة الكتاب المقدس ليس في كثرة اوراقه ولا بغلافه الثخين. قيمة الكتاب المقدس في محتواه ورسالته التي لا تتأثر مهما مزقوا.
الرب يسامح صاحب الفعل هذا ويلمس قلبه ليعرف حقه وليعرف كلمته.


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (24 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لم يؤلمنى الفعل ولم يعنيننى رد الفعل فأنا اراها جميعها تصرفات ليست ذات اهميه عندى فقيمة الكتاب اكبر وارقى من مجرد تصرفات ذات ابعاد سياسيه ..*





My Rock قال:


> كلمة الله ليس حبر وورق. فليمزقوا الورق وليمحوا الحبر. كلمة الله منهج وحياة ودستور. قيمة الكتاب المقدس ليس في كثرة اوراقه ولا بغلافه الثخين. قيمة الكتاب المقدس في محتواه ورسالته التي لا تتأثر مهما مزقوا.
> الرب يسامح صاحب الفعل هذا ويلمس قلبه ليعرف حقه وليعرف كلمته.



*نحن بالفعل لا نهتم إن أحرق أحد كتابنا أو مزّقه، ولا نحتاج لأن نحرق السفارات وندّمر الدنيا، فكلمة الله حيّ لا يموت، متجسد ظاهر في رب المجد يسوع المسيح. الكتاب سيبقى مقدسا ولو كره الكارهون. لكن المشكلة في التصرّف والفكر نفسه. يعني هل تتصوّرون أن نائبا في البرلمان (وليس أي شخص) يُمزق الكتاب المقدس ويأخذ صورة وهو يفعلها سيكون حنونا على المسيحيين؟! فما بالك على العرب في إسرائيل؟! هذا فكر متطرف إرهابي، وصاحب الصورة التي مزقها النائب العربي هو من مؤسسي هذا الفكر. هذا الفكر أنتج عاهات فكرية لا تختلف عن التي عند بعض شيوخ الإسلام، فمنهم من أفتى بجواز قتل الأطفال في الحرب مثلا، وترحيل العرب كلهم من إسرائيل (الترانسفير) مع أن 1 من كل 5 في إسرائيل هو عربي! وغيرها من الفتاوي.

ربنا ينجينا من كل فكر متطرف ويرحمنا برحمته الواسعة، ويلمس قلوب وعقول هؤلاء. آمين.*


----------



## The Antiochian (24 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *مش عارف اقولك ايه لكن هذا كلام منقول فما رايك !؟*​العنصريّة التلموديّة
> تقوم الديانة اليهوديَّة على التعليم الذي تقبَّله النبيّ موسى من الله، على جبل سيناء، وتناقلته الأجيال ليُصبح تقليدًا مقدَّسًا. وهذا التعليم يمكن تصنيفه، يهوديًّا، تحت شكلين:
> 1- التوراة الكتابيَّة، وتتألَّف من ثلاثة أقسام: التوراة والأنبياء والكتب. ولكنّ الدقَّة تقتضي حصر التوراة الكتابيَّة في أسفار الشريعة الخمسة: التكوين، الخروج، اللاويِّين، العدد، تثنية الاشتراع.
> 2-التوراة الشفهيَّة، وتتألَّف من: المشناه، التوستفا، [URL="http://www.christian-guys.net/vb/showthread.php?t=98760"]التلمود [/URL]الفلسطينيّ، التلمود البابليّ، والمدراشيم... وفي نظر علماء الشريعة اليهوديَّة، تبقى التوراة الكتابيَّة غير كافية بحدّ ذاتها لأنّها لا يمكن أن تُفهم إلاّ بعد اللجوء إلى تفاسيرها المحفوظة في التوراة الشفهيّة. سنعرض في ما يلي بعض نصوص "التوراة الشفهيّة" (التي سنرمز إليها من الآن وصاعدًا بلفظ "التلمود") التي تحكم الذهنيّة اليهوديّة، من حيث تفضيلها العرق اليهوديّ على باقي الأعراق والأقوام والأمم.
> ...



*ما عندك مليون نص أبشع في الإسلام يعني اشمعنى هي الي شفتا ؟؟!!!*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (24 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *هل تريدين فتاوى بالجملة لجواز مسح المؤخرة بصفحات الكتاب المقدس (بالإضافة لكتب الفلسفة) ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> لا أدري من أي منطق تجملون الإسلام .
> هذا الشخص راقي وجميل في تصرفه لكن لأنه صاحب ضمير ووطنية وليس لأن الإسلام هو السبب
> *



كل الفتاوي الي بتتكلم عنها لا تهمنا و لا تخصنا تخص اصحبها فقط ....ديننا واضح فيما يخص الكتب المقدسة  .....و احد اهم اركان ايماننا هو الايمان بكتب الله و من بينها الكتاب المقدس - الانجيل  و الفتاوي الي بتقول عليها في حاله وجودها بتخالف تعاليم  الاسلام  و اركان ايماننا و بتالي لا تخصنا و لا تهمنا  يا فهيم

تصرف النائب متوقع ...فالمسلمين دائماً  في المقدمة و لديهم مواقف واضحة ضد اي تعدي على  الانجيل او السيدة مريم او السيد المسيح عيسى عليه السلام


----------



## أَمَة (24 يوليو 2012)

أهلا بعودتك اخت أنصار المصطفى.


----------



## انصار المصطفى (24 يوليو 2012)

أمة قال:


> أهلا بعودتك اخت أنصار المصطفى.



اهلين فيكِ اختي امة و تسلمي


----------



## Eva Maria (24 يوليو 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> كل الفتاوي الي بتتكلم عنها لا تهمنا و لا تخصنا تخص اصحبها فقط ....ديننا واضح فيما يخص الكتب المقدسة  .....و احد اهم اركان ايماننا هو الايمان بكتب الله و من بينها الكتاب المقدس - الانجيل  و الفتاوي الي بتقول عليها في حاله وجودها بتخالف تعاليم  الاسلام  و اركان ايماننا و بتالي لا تخصنا و لا تهمنا  يا فهيم
> 
> تصرف النائب متوقع ...فالمسلمين دائماً  في المقدمة و لديهم مواقف واضحة ضد اي تعدي على  الانجيل او السيدة مريم او السيد المسيح عيسى عليه السلام


*
لا يا عزيزتي 
لقد ولد هذا النائب مسلم ولكنه ليس اسلامي 

هو أقرب الى الليبرالية بكثير منه الى الاسلام 

ولماذا لا نرى هذا التصرف في الدول الاسلامية التي تحرم حتى دخول الكتاب المقدس الى أراضيها ؟

لا داعي لأن ندفن رأسنا في الأرض ولأن نعيش في وهم
*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (25 يوليو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *لا يا عزيزتي *
> *لقد ولد هذا النائب مسلم ولكنه ليس اسلامي *
> 
> *هو أقرب الى الليبرالية بكثير منه الى الاسلام *


*قصدك انه مسلم بالاسم بس .. لو كان دا قصدك هل قال هو ذلك او اشار اليه !!*

*اما اقرب الى الليبرالية من الاسلام فكلام متناقض **الليبرالية منهج سياسى ينعكس*
*على مناحى الحياة ولا يتعارض مع كونه مسلم كعقيدة دينية .. وما تتكلمين انت عنه هو التطبيق الصحيح للاسلام وليس الاسلام كدين .. انت تنظرين للاسلام على انه هو*
*التعصب و التطرف فقط وتركزين على هذا *
*البروبجاندا دى هاتنتهى قريب ان شاء الله*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (25 يوليو 2012)

بصراحه الموضوع تفرع من ذاك الرد وتحول الى محاكمه لنا
ليبرالي علماني جني ازرق اهم شئ مسلم  
وغيره من مسلمين ال مش علمانين او ليبراليين
احترمو وما ردو الاساءه بمثلها مش محتاجين نموذج ليبرالي
لان سبقناه في الموقف 
حبيايبي مثل ما متطرفينكو مايحترمون كلمة او اي شئ مقدس
كذلك متطرفينا 
معتدلينا مثل معتدليكم  واللي يقول غير كذا كاذب


----------



## Eva Maria (25 يوليو 2012)

*


ياسر رشدى قال:




قصدك انه مسلم بالاسم بس .. لو كان دا قصدك هل قال هو ذلك او اشار اليه !!

اما اقرب الى الليبرالية من الاسلام فكلام متناقض الليبرالية منهج سياسى ينعكس
على مناحى الحياة ولا يتعارض مع كونه مسلم كعقيدة دينية .. وما تتكلمين انت عنه هو التطبيق الصحيح للاسلام وليس الاسلام كدين .. انت تنظرين للاسلام على انه هو
التعصب و التطرف فقط وتركزين على هذا 
البروبجاندا دى هاتنتهى قريب ان شاء الله​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هو لم يقل لكني أعرف هذا الشخص منذ سنين 

الليبرالية منهج سياسي يختلف كلياً مع الاسلام سواء كعقيدة أو كدولة 

الاسلام الذي يرفض تقبل الاخر لا يمكنه أن يتوافق مع الليبرالية بأي شكل من الأشكال

مثال هل يسمح ببناء كنيسة في دولة اسلامية ؟ لا طبعاً . فكيف لا يتعارض الاسلام مع الليبرالية ؟

هل يسمح بأن يكون ئيس دولة اسلامية مسيحي ؟ فكيف لا يتعارض الاسلام مع الليبرالية ؟

بل لا يسمح لمرأة بأن ترأس دولة فكيف اذاً يتفق الاسلام مع الليبرالية في شيء ؟ 

ولماذا اذا ينادي الشيوخ والفقهاء بمخاطر الليبرالية ليل نهار ؟ 

فتوى في تناقض الليبرالية مع الاسلام :
http://www.islamweb.net/fatwa/index.php?page=showfatwa&Option=FatwaId&Id=158261

أتفهم بأنك تحب دينك وتريد الدفاع عنه وتراه بأجمل صورة 

ولكن ليس لدرجة أن تبتكر صورة مختلفة تماماً لما هو الاسلام 

فنحن نعرف الاسلام جيداً وليس بغريب عنا
فلقد عايشناه ودرسناه وقرأنا نصوصه وفهمنا أهدافه 

فأرجوك لا تعاملنا وكأننا أجانب ما زلنا نتعرف على الاسلام من بعيد*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (25 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> وغيره من مسلمين ال مش علمانين او ليبراليين
> احترمو وما ردو الاساءه بمثلها مش محتاجين نموذج ليبرالي
> لان سبقناه في الموقف
> حبيايبي مثل ما متطرفينكو مايحترمون كلمة او اي شئ مقدس
> ...



*متطرفينا أقلية من ناحية العدد ونسلخ جلدهم بأنفسنا ولا ندعمهم، وهم إما مُختلّين عقليا أو جهلة أو تم شراء ذممهم. أما متطرفيكم فأعدادهم هائلة، ويحظون بدعم شعبي (لأسامة بن لادن مثلا قاعدة شعبية هائلة)، ولهم علاقة مباشرة بالتاريخ والنصوص الإسلامية المقدسة، حيث أن السلفيين مثلا هم أعلمكم بعلوم القرآن والحديث، والقاعدة أعلمكم بفقه الجهاد وأقربكم الى أعمال رسولكم وصحابته.

لا تخلطي الأوراق، فالبشع يبقى بشعا. نعم يوجد لديكم معتدلين، لكنهم إما صامتون خائفون من صوت الأغلبية وإما مغلوب على أمرهم.*


----------

